# propaine compare cost



## jimcope (Apr 24, 2010)

I want to change companys this year for my propaine, I am locked in at 174 till the end of may 2010 I am with amerigas now, they have a lot of extra fees whitch Parker propane does not. parker have posted there prices on line for the past years to see and there always there to see. I have about 300 gallon left.! does any one know where I can go online to compare prices for propane.!
Thanks Jim


----------



## webie (Apr 24, 2010)

jim c said:
			
		

> I want to change companys this year for my propaine, I am locked in at 174 till the end of may 2010 I am with amerigas now, they have a lot of extra fees whitch Parker propane does not. parker have posted there prices on line for the past years to see and there always there to see. I have about 300 gallon left.! does any one know where I can go online to compare prices for propane.!
> Thanks Jim



 I got out of the locked in program about  ten years ago when I bought my own tank . Now I buy on the open market . When I was useing the rental tanks it always seemed like a great deal to get started with a company but the next year you would find it cheaper at another supplier . 
To answer your original question I have never found prices posted on the net for here in wisconsin and always had to make a few calls . The other thing I found out was that the companies can and will wheel and deal on there price alot of times .


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 29, 2010)

from what I know, it always makes sense long run to own your tank and buy on the open market like Webie mentioned


----------

